# my betta... coughing?



## lemonpebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

I was just sitting there, watching my little fishie just swim around, then all of a sudden he pulls this little number where it looked like he was coughing with his gills going crazy and bubbles spewing out his gills and mouth! the whole thing lasted about 2 seconds and after he took a gulp of air, but it was quite a sight! He's going about just fine now, but should I be concerned?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

As long as he is only doing this on occasion...its normal and all is fine...if he does this all the time or seem distressed or other symptoms appear like lethargy, hiding, clamp fins, flashing...etc......then he may have either external parasites or something irritating the gill area....


----------



## lemonpebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah, got it  Thank you!


----------

